# Hybrid Battery Reinstallation



## Signal127 (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm currently reinstalling the hybrid battery to my 2008 Nissan Altima and I'm trying to figure out where this black wire goes. I've went thru hell getting to this point and I am sure this is the key to getting my car back up and running how it's supposed to. If anyone has any helpful videos or tips they could share, I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like a bonding ground, I think it should be one of these:


----------



## cgc1cgc (Oct 4, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Looks like a bonding ground, I think it should be one of these:
> 
> View attachment 7738





Signal127 said:


> I'm currently reinstalling the hybrid battery to my 2008 Nissan Altima and I'm trying to figure out where this black wire goes. I've went thru hell getting to this point and I am sure this is the key to getting my car back up and running how it's supposed to. If anyone has any helpful videos or tips they could share, I would very much appreciate it.
> View attachment 7737


Having the same issue, did you get it resolved? Any tips?


----------

